# Solved: IE 6.0.29 bug making my navigation bar off center



## pillpusher (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a spry menu bar that works fine in mozilla, safari, and IE 7 and later versions of IE 6, but in IE 6.0.29 (and probably earlier) i'm getting an error. when the page is first opened or refreshed, the navbar is aligned left. once you hover your mouse over the navbar, it re-aligns itself to center with the page. also if you resize the browser window in earlier version of IE 6, the navbar disappears until you hover over it again. can someone help? the site is only in early stages of development, but iv'e put it in a subfolder of another site. you can see the files in the link below.

site: http://www.claxtonchurch.com/smg

style sheet: http://www.claxtonchurch.com/smg/SMGstyles.css
alt. styles: http://www.claxtonchurch.com/smg/SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarHorizontal.css

THANKS!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Hmmm, IE 6 6.0.29 gives you grief. I would think, by now, that release of IE 6 is old enough it would be used by the vast minority of IE 6 users. I'm inclined to simply advise not worrying about it.

Nothing jumps out at me when inspecting the HTML and CSS and it just might be an IE 6 buglet you've stumbled upon. From what you describe above, it sounds like that particular version of IE is simply not centering the menu when the page first loads. I don't have access to IE 6 anymore, let alone that particular version, so I can't do any experimentation or real investigation.

I can't be of any real assistance and I guess I'll go with my advice above of not worrying about it. You can argue that release of IE 6 is so old, the user should really upgrade to a newer browser.

Maybe someone else will have another idea or will be able to determine what the issue actually is.

Good luck. 

Peace...


----------



## pillpusher (Sep 24, 2008)

I really want to be compatible in most browsers, but if you think this version of IE is too old to worry about, then I won't worry. (Like you, I hate IE too.)

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I fully understand wanting as close to full browser compatibility as possible but your first post implied you tried versions of IE6 and the page rendered and behaved fine. I wouldn't worry about old versions of IE6 is newer versions of IE6 work fine. If NO version of IE6 worked, then I would feel differently. 

Peace...


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

As long as it works in newer versions of IE6, I wouldn't worry.
And keep in mind a lot of new computers come with Vista, rather than XP, and Vista comes with IE7. Pretty soon, IE6 might not be used at all.


----------



## pillpusher (Sep 24, 2008)

i tried my page in IE 7 and everything works fine. then i resized the browser and the navbar disappears until you hover over it. anyone have any ideas or suggestions? i moved the link; look here to view the page and source code: http://www.bobswebdesigns.com/smg and http://www.bobswebdesigns.com/smg/SMGstyles.css anyone have a "hack" or work arround i can use? thanks!!!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Looks like an IE repaint issue involving the Spry bar. You can try another JavaScript menu bar to see if the issue goes away.

Peace...


----------



## pillpusher (Sep 24, 2008)

after experimenting a lot with this page, i finally realized that i could just reload the page, and that will make my navigation bar reappear. i used the jquery script below in my tag. anyone who's planning to use this "fix" needs to put the jquery.js file in a Scripts folder (or else change the first line of code below by removing the reference to the Scripts folder, and put the jquery.js file in your root folder). thanks for your help and advice tomdkat.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'm glad you found a solution. 

Peace...


----------

